# Ask a Childrens Nurse Reopened Board



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

I am pleased to announce that this board has now been reopened and you have a new childrens nurse to help with any questions you may have - Nichub!

Please remember as always that any advice give on here is not intended to override any advice you have or are receiving from your doctor/midwife/health visitor etc.

Please do use the search facility to see if your question has already been asked and answered on another thread before starting a new one.  As we currently only have one nurse overseeing this board please do be patient in awaiting a response and if you are concerenced about anything then contact your doctor/NHS direct for advice - do not wait for a response on here!

Im sure you will appreciate the help and advice nichub can offer   

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

hi everyone, i will do my best to answer any queries you have, you can either put a post on here or pm me, 

thanks

nic
xx


----------

